# Diagramas de amplificadores Marshall (series modernas como MG)



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola, después de mucho tiempo, vuelvo a entrar al foro, mil disculpas, dispongo de poco tiempo.
Esta vez paso para dejarles el link de una página donde encontré diagramas de amplificadores de la serie MG, creo que hay otros, pero he recibido correos privados solicitando diagramas de estos.
Así que aquí están: un pequeño aporte.

Saludos.


----------

